# woordvolgorde



## jacquesvd

Er bestaan al 'threads' over dit onderwerp en mijn ANS bevestigt dat in

'Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog gespeeld wordt' of 
'Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog wordt gespeeld'

beide vormen juist zijn en dat voor de toekomst er zelfs drie vormen mogelijk zijn:
Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog gespeeld zal worden
Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog zal gespeeld worden
Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog zal worden gespeeld.

De feiten zijn dus genoegzaam bekend, mar mij interesseert nu de frequentie van voorkomen van bovenstaande vormen. 

Een kleine steekproef in enkele Vlaamse tijdschriften en dagbladen geeft aan dat 'nog gespeeld wordt' de meest voorkomende vorm is (ongeveer 70%) en dat wat de toekomstige tijd betreft de derde aangehaalde mogelijkheid amper voorkomt en de tweede de nipt meest voorkomende is.

Uiteraard is deze steekproef beperkt, maar wat is jullie gevoel?


----------



## Peterdg

Jacques,

Mij klinken ze allemaal aanvaardbaar; naar mijn gevoel is nr 3 formeler (ik denk enkel in een formele schrijftaal). Ik heb geen idee van de frequentie van de overige combinaties.


----------



## Lopes

Mijn gevoel geeft een lichte voorkeur voor "gespeeld zal worden", maar ik heb geleerd dat de zin "zwakker" is als die met een koppelwerkwoord eindigt, en dus zou ik schriftelijk altijd "zal worden gespeeld" gebruiken. Je steekproef spreekt dat echter wel tegen..


----------



## jacquesvd

Lopes said:


> Mijn gevoel geeft een lichte voorkeur voor "gespeeld zal worden", maar ik heb geleerd dat de zin "zwakker" is als die met een koppelwerkwoord eindigt, en dus zou ik schriftelijk altijd "zal worden gespeeld" gebruiken. Je steekproef spreekt dat echter wel tegen..


 
De steekproef is tot nu bijna uitsluitend Vlaams maar ondertussen heb ik van mijn Nederlandse schoondochter te horen gekregen dat ze voor het tegenwoordige "zal worden gespeeld" spontaan verkiest en voor het futurum inderdaad ook "zal worden gespeeld".

Mijn vermoeden is dat er hier verschil bestaat tussen het Nederlands van het Noorden en dat van het Zuiden en dat de frequentie tussen beide Nederlandstalige gebieden andersom zal liggen.


----------



## Timidinho

Het voltooid deelwoord achteraan is iets netter (ook logischer).
Die tweede optie klinkt raar, vind ik. In Nederland wordt die optie denk ik niet tot nauwelijks gebruikt.


----------



## Frank06

Timidinho said:


> Het voltooid deelwoord achteraan is iets netter (ook logischer).


Netter? Logischer? Indien u hier geen grapje maakt, kan u ons dan uitleggen wat er netter of logischer zou zijn?


----------



## luitzen

'zal gespeeld worden' klinkt in mijn oren erg onnatuurlijk. Verder gaat mijn voorkeur, ondanks mijn Friese achtergrond, uit naar 'wordt gespeeld' en 'gespeeld zal worden'.


----------



## papeheimers

jacquesvd said:


> Er bestaan al 'threads' over dit onderwerp en mijn ANS bevestigt dat in
> 
> 'Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog gespeeld wordt' of
> 'Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog wordt gespeeld'
> 
> beide vormen juist zijn en dat voor de toekomst er zelfs drie vormen mogelijk zijn:
> Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog gespeeld zal worden
> Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog zal gespeeld worden
> Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog zal worden gespeeld.
> 
> De feiten zijn dus genoegzaam bekend, mar mij interesseert nu de frequentie van voorkomen van bovenstaande vormen.
> 
> Een kleine steekproef in enkele Vlaamse tijdschriften en dagbladen geeft aan dat 'nog gespeeld wordt' de meest voorkomende vorm is (ongeveer 70%) en dat wat de toekomstige tijd betreft de derde aangehaalde mogelijkheid amper voorkomt en de tweede de nipt meest voorkomende is.
> 
> Uiteraard is deze steekproef beperkt, maar wat is jullie gevoel?


 
Bijzonder om te horen dat in het Vlaams de tweede vorm meer voorkomt dan de derde. In Nederland zal dit denk ik eerder andersom zijn. Optie 3 is meer de standaard. Ook mij klinkt de tweede optie nogal onnatuurlijk in de oren. Ik denk zelfs dat er in Nederland velen zullen zijn die dit als ietwat incorrect ervaren of op z'n minst als gesproken door iemand van wie Nederlands niet de moedertaal is. 

Dit verschil is mij ook al opgevallen sinds ik in Brussel studeer. Wanneer ik in het begin voor mijn studie soms enkele opdrachten doorlas, moest ik soms wel af en toe even een zin twee keer lezen omdat de "onnatuurlijke" woordvolgorde een klein obstakel vormde. Maar alles went!


----------



## Knateltje

'Zal gespeeld worden' is in mijn oren werkelijk fout. Maar, ikzelf heb altijd aangeleerd dat 'gespeeld zal worden' een nettere vorm is, terwijl 'zal worden gespeeld' wat gangbaarder is. Misschien is dit in Vlaanderen net andersom, daarvoor heb ik niet genoeg ervaring met het Vlaamse Nederlands.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, Knateltje, volkomen fout volgens ANS, denk ik, maar helaas ;-), vreselijk gebruikelijk in Vlaanderen. 

Voor de rest: de volgorde is bekend als groen (_gespeeld wordt_) en rood (_wordt gespeeld_), en op een bepaalde manier deel ik de mening van Timidinho, in de zin dat de verba op die manier gerangschikt worden in volgorde van belang(rijkheid), zoals in het Frans en het Engels nu. Maar vanuit een andere logica kan je de Duitse en de Nederlandse verdedigen, zeker. 

Ik lees net dat journalisten in geschreven taal vooral een voorkeur hebben voor de rode volgorde, terwijl uit onderzoek blijkt dat er in gesproken taal een voorkeur bestaat voor de groene". Zie tekstblog.nl, maar ook hier. En ik las ooit een artikel van Evie Coussé daarover in_ Nederlands van nu_; die is daar professioneel mee bezig.


----------



## Bog Svarog

Dit is dè rode lap die in Nederland voor mijn ogen wordt gehangen...

De "rode volgorde" reken ik persoonlijk tot "fout" Nederlands.
De rode volgorde is onlogisch, en klinkt gewoon dom.
Je gaat toch ook niet dingen zeggen zoals: "ik denk dat hij is groen"?
Het is: "ik denk dat hij groen is". Ook een voltooid deelwoord hoort dus gewoon op die plaats thuis, en nergens anders.
Wat dit betreft kunnen we in Nederland nog wel wat van de Duitsers leren, die hun taal op dit punt nog intelligent en logisch houden.

Ik erger me niet aan veel dingen, maar tenenkrommend kromme constructies zoals "****dat het is gemaakt", weten mijn hartslag altijd wel te verhogen.
Nee echt, dat soort taalgebruik vind ik een absolute schande, en gewoonweg te gek voor woorden dat het op het hoogste niveau toegestaan wordt!
Nog liever "groter als mij" dan "ik denk dat het is gemaakt".


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, dit soort emoties is ongezond, vrees ik. ;-) Ik bedoel: ongezond voor jou, en ongezond als invalshoek. Ik heb ook wel gevoelens bij taalvorm, maar toch: de taalevolutie heeft haar eigen wetmatigheid. En als je rood zo tenenkrommend vindt, dan kan je het Engels, het Frans en heel wat Romaanse talen afschrijven. Op zich heeft ze haar eigen logica, of wij dat nu goed vinden of niet.


----------



## Frank06

Bog Svarog said:


> Dit is dè rode lap die in Nederland voor mijn ogen wordt gehangen......


Is dit een grap?

_1. De "rode volgorde" reken ik persoonlijk tot "fout" Nederlands._
Wat u persoonlijk tot fout Nederlands rekent, dat zal waarschijnlijk de overige 19.999.999 of zo moedertaalsprekers worst wezen. Het zal u misschien verbazen, maar Nederlands is geen kwestie van persoonlijke meninkjes, en zeker niet van slecht onderbouwde persoonlijke meninkjes.

2. _De rode volgorde is onlogisch, en klinkt gewoon dom._
Iets logisch vinden is een objectief argument, iets dom vinden een subjectief argument. U verwart de twee hier.
De idee dat de constructie "... dat hij ziek is" _logisch_ zou zijn is volledig van de pot gerukt. Maar misschien mis ik iets: wat is er logisch (of onlogisch) aan een bepaalde zinsvolgorde? Kan u dat eventjes uitleggen?

3. _Je gaat toch ook niet dingen zeggen zoals: "ik denk dat hij is groen"?
Het is: "ik denk dat hij groen is". *Ook een voltooid deelwoord hoort dus* gewoon op die plaats thuis, en nergens anders._
Voor iemand die zo hoog oploopt met logica had ik toch een ietsje meer verwacht. Dit is namelijk een sofisme van formaat.
Als u de de plaats van een voltooid deelwoord wil afleiden uit de plaats van een adjectief, dan geeft u me niet bepaald de indruk dat logica én Nederlandse grammatica/taalkunde uw sterkste kanten zijn. 

4. _Wat dit betreft kunnen we in Nederland nog wel wat van de Duitsers leren, die hun taal op dit punt nog intelligent en logisch houden._
We voegen hier Duitse grammatica toe aan het lijstje van punten die u dringend eens moet herzien.

5. "die hun taal op dit punt nog intelligent en logisch houden"
25 jaar taalkunde, maar dit is nieuw voor mij. 
"Een taal logisch en intelligent houden". Dit houdt dus in dat men een taal ook "onintelligent" (dom, dus) en onlogisch kan maken. Dat moet u me toch eens uitleggen.
Ik zal het anders formuleren: uiteraard heb ik al ontelbare keren gehoord en gelezen dat taal x logisch is (of een bepaalde woordvolgorde, een bepaalde vervoeging, etc.) -- het aspect "logisch en intelligent *houden*" is nieuw voor mij. 

Maar ik heb hiervoor nog nooit (jamais, never, nunca) een logische en/of intelligente uitleg gekregen. Beweren dat een taal "logisch" is, is voor mij hetzelfde als zeggen dat cirkels snel zijn of varkens transcendent: complete nonsens, dus. Maar ik kan mij vergissen, uiteraard. Verlicht mij, a.u.b.

U zal het allicht gemerkt hebben dat ik lak heb aan meningen en opinies die niet onderbouwd zijn / die niet zijn onderbouwd.
M.a.w. een van bovenstaande relatieve bijzinnen is "onlogisch" en dom. Legt u me nu eens uit welke en waarom. 

6. "weten mijn hartslag altijd wel te verhogen"
Ik ga volledig akkoord met ThomasK: dit soort emoties is ongezond. Maar tegenwoordig bestaat daar uitstekende medicatie voor. Voor kromme tenen raad ik grotere schoenen aan.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## jacquesvd

Knateltje said:


> 'Zal gespeeld worden' is in mijn oren werkelijk fout. Maar, ikzelf heb altijd aangeleerd dat 'gespeeld zal worden' een nettere vorm is, terwijl 'zal worden gespeeld' wat gangbaarder is. Misschien is dit in Vlaanderen net andersom, daarvoor heb ik niet genoeg ervaring met het Vlaamse Nederlands.


 
Hoe zo volkomen fout? De ANS vermeldt uitdrukkelijk de drie mogelijkheden bij werkwoordsgroepen met hebben en worden. Ik heb nu net voor mij een voorbeeld met hebben:
a)Ze zeggen dat hij niets gezien kan hebben
b)Ze zeggen dat hij niets kan gezien hebben
c)Ze zeggen dat hij niets kan hebben gezien

en stelt enkel dat de eerste vorm de meest voorkomende is.

Zelf neig ik in de meeste gevallen naar a), en soms verkies ik c), maar ik zal nooit b) tegen het ANS in fout noemen,; te meer daar ik ook die vorm tegenkom in zowel gesprken als geschreven taal.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ik dacht inderdaad dat (b) door ANS niet erkend werd als grammaticaal. Ze is in Vlaanderen alvast courant, zeker. Des te makkelijker als wel. Maar je bent wel zeker, hé ? ;-)


----------



## jacquesvd

ThomasK said:


> Oei, ik dacht inderdaad dat (b) door ANS niet erkend werd als grammaticaal. Ze is in Vlaanderen alvast courant, zeker. Des te makkelijker als wel. Maar je bent wel zeker, hé ? ;-)


 
Ja, zeker. Volgens ANS is a) de meest voorkomende vorm in de gesproken taal over het hele taalgebied; c) de meest voorkomende in de geschreven taal over het hele taalgebied, maar in Vlaanderen zelfs in de geschreven taal de meest voorkomende. b) is volgens mijn ANS de minst voorkomende vorm, maar hij is niet fout.


----------



## Bog Svarog

ThomasK said:


> Tja, dit soort emoties is ongezond, vrees ik. ;-) Ik bedoel: ongezond voor jou, en ongezond als invalshoek. Ik heb ook wel gevoelens bij taalvorm, maar toch: de taalevolutie heeft haar eigen wetmatigheid. En als je rood zo tenenkrommend vindt, dan kan je het Engels, het Frans en heel wat Romaanse talen afschrijven. Op zich heeft ze haar eigen logica, of wij dat nu goed vinden of niet.


Ach ja, we zitten hier op een internationaal forum, dus ga ik niemand beledigen door namen en rugnummers te noemen, maar je slaat de spijker op de kop als je zegt dat ik "bepaalde talen" afschrijf. Echter moet ik toegeven dat ik Nederlands ook bijna mag afschrijven, als ik hoor wat voor slap taalgebruik tegenwoordig op de TV te horen is. Binnen 50 jaar spreekt volgens mij geen Nederlander Nederlands meer. Het gaat dan Nederanglisch heten, ofzoiets.

Maar goed; al mijn 8 kinderen leren van mij Nederlands, en dat zijn er dus 8 meer in Nederland die weten hoe 't hoort. 



Wat betreft de oospronkelijke vraagstelling, wat betreft mijn gevoel bij de verschillende mogelijkheden:



jacquesvd said:


> Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog gespeeld zal worden


Dit vind ik volkomen goed en natuurlijk klinken.


> Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog zal gespeeld worden


Ehhh...onmogelijk. Als iemand dit tegen me zegt, ga ik ervan uit dat hij Nederlands niet als eerste taal heeft.


> Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog zal worden gespeeld.


Onlogisch, gezien de structuren die aan het Nederlands ten grondslag  liggen. "Gespeeld" bungelt achteraan de zin, als ware het vergeten en  alsnog erachter gepropt.
De dag dat ik dit soort non-taal niet langer fout reken, zal de dag zijn  dat ik "Ik denk dat ik ben een Nederlander en dat ik zal worden oud in  Zweden" eveneens goed reken.
Wanneer dat is? Nooit ofte nimmer.


----------



## Frank06

Bog Svarog said:


> Echter moet ik toegeven dat ik Nederlands ook bijna mag afschrijven, als ik hoor wat voor slap taalgebruik tegenwoordig op de TV te horen is. Binnen 50 jaar spreekt volgens mij geen Nederlander Nederlands meer.


Maak u geen zorgen: men spreekt al 1500+ jaar Nederlands, zelfs in deze contreien waar gedurende ettelijke eeuwen het Frans de dominante taal was. En in die periode van 1500+ jaar is het Nederlands enorm hard veranderd. Uw irrationeel doemdenken gaat weinig veranderen aan het feit dat een levende taal per definitie, euh, verandert  én dat een levende taal zich niet beperkt tot de taalkundige bespiegelingen van een individu met totalitaire trekjes. 
Of u dat leuk vindt of niet, dat is uw probleem. U kan uiteraard steeds een beetje stoom aflaten, maar veel impact zal het niet hebben.

Anderzijds, als u echt stoom wil aflaten, dan zou ik toch proberen om (1) bij het onderwerp te blijven en (2) geen foute informatie te geven.



> "Ik weet niet of dit stuk nog zal gespeeld worden"
> Ehhh...onmogelijk. Als iemand dit tegen me zegt, ga ik ervan uit dat hij Nederlands niet als eerste taal heeft.


Dan gaat u uit van de verkeerde premissen. Bekijk het eerste bericht nog eens, lees in dat bericht wat er o.a. wordt vermeld in én in verband met de ANS.

Nu, -- want blijkbaar is er toch enige verwarring omtrent de ANS... 
De ANS is de _Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst_, een robuust instrument bestaande uit twee volumes waarmee je een boer van zijn paard kunt kloppen. Stevige knapen, dus. 
Dat instrument is beschrijvend van opzet, maar het kan, aldus de inleiding, gebruikt worden als normatief, regelgevend. 
Die auteurs van de ANS zijn stuk voor stuk specialisten op het gebied van het Nederlands. Ik besef heel goed dat anno nu heel veel mensen vinden dat specialisten "ook maar een mening verkondigen", waarbij men al eens vergeet dat die specialisten geen zootje amateurs zijn die zich uitleven op _message boards_, maar professionele taalkundigen die in tegenstelling tot de meeste niet-professionele taalliefhebbers, écht wel weten waarover ze praten.

Als men niet akkoord gaat met die beroepsgrammatici (en in dit geval over de verschillende varianten), dan lijkt het mij aangewezen om eerst eens even de eigen mening in vraag te stellen. En dan pas de professionele mening van de samenstellers van het meest uitgebreide grammaticaal instrument in het Nederlandse taalgebied, een mening die is gebaseerd/gebaseerd is op verifieerbare feiten.

"Correct" Nederlands hangt niet af van de (in dit geval compleet foute) menig van één individu dat een beetje overemotioneel is.



> "Gespeeld" bungelt achteraan de zin, als ware het vergeten en  alsnog erachter gepropt.
> De dag dat ik dit soort non-taal niet langer fout reken, zal de dag zijn dat ik "Ik denk dat ik ben een Nederlander en dat ik zal worden oud in Zweden" eveneens goed reken.


Uw voorbeeld hierboven heeft zelfs niets te maken met het onderwerp van deze discussie [zie bericht numero 1]. Maar laat dit nu net de oorzaak zijn van uw woede én van uw verwarring. Anders gezegd: u lijkt op een of andere manier een bijzin als (a) "...of dit stuk nog zal gespeeld worden" gelijk te schakelen met een (foute) bijzin als  (b) *"...dat ik ben een Nederlander". En hier maakt u een cruciale fout. Maar zolang u het verschil niet ziet tussen bijzin (a) en (*b), zullen wij naast elkaar spreken.

Enfin, in detail:
* "... dat ik ben een Nederlander(1) en dat ik zal worden oud(2) in Zweden"
Het lijdend voorwerp (1) en het gezegde (2) komen in een ondergeschikte bijzin steeds voor het vervoegde werkwoord. De (conj. +) SOV-structuur is duidelijk voor elke moedertaalspreker. Maar dat is het onderwerp niet van deze _thread_. Daar gaat het absoluut niet over..

Het onderwerp van deze discussie is -- om het *enigszins te vereenvoudigen* én om het toch maar in verband te brengen met uw bovenstaande opmerkingen -- de vraag wat er komt ná (o.a.) het object, het (lijdend) voorwerp of het gezegde in een ondergeschikte bijzin. 
Of schematisch: conj. + SO (ah ja, en eventueel nog een AdvP en nog wat), maar wat met de V en meer bepaald, wat met de werkwoorden in een verbale groep  (en eventueel nog wat met de PP, voor/na de V). 

Met andere woorden: uw voorbeelden (met de focus op de plaats het LV en het gezegde) en uw emotionele uitvallen hebben niets, maar dan ook niets, te maken met de plaats van de werkwoorden in een werkwoordgroep in een ondergeschikte bijzin.


----------



## Joannes

Gaat het hier nog over werkwoordvolgorde? Mijns inziens gaat het hier meer over iets anders..



> je slaat de spijker op de kop als je zegt dat ik "bepaalde talen" afschrijf


Ah, interessant, welke precies en waarom? En is er een Übertaal misschien waar we allemaal nog veel van kunnen leren?
(Ik wil gerust toegeven dat ik graag zou hebben dat je deze vraag beantwoordt omdat het me een leuke gelegenheid lijkt om je eigen stellingen te ondergraven, samen met je geloofwaardigheid voor dit onderwerp, voor zover je die hebt maar daar kom ik op terug.)

Kijk hé. Het enige wat normen ooit normen heeft gemaakt is het feit dat mensen de taal zo gebruikten. De norm komt ná het gebruik.

Mensen gebruiken hun taal nog altijd zoals ze willen. En dat is inclusief de mensen die dat op basis van een bepaalde norm doen; dat is nu eenmaal wat zij willen. Doorgaans zijn die mensen ook niet volledig op de hoogte van wat normatief aanbevolen wordt. Ze volgen dan dat gedeelte dat ze kennen, veroordelen mensen die dat niet doen, en aanzien het gedeelte dat ze niet kennen als onbelangrijk of mierenneukerij. Sommige extremisten zullen taalkundige normen echter nooit aanzien als mierenneukerij; zij voelen zich beschaamd wanneer ze door iemand gecorrigeerd worden en werken hard om de regeltjes in hun hoofd te krijgen zodat ze toch maar kunnen spreken zoals iemand anders zegt dat het moet.

En nu kan jij, Bog Svarog, zeggen en vinden wat je wilt, mensen zullen taal blijven gebruiken zoals zij dat willen. En als je een impact wilt hebben op zij die dat doen op basis van andermans normen, dan moet je een specialist worden en controle krijgen over het Groene Boekje, de ANS, de Taalunie, de VRT-taalbaas. Het is redelijk duidelijk welke instanties normatieve impact hebben op de standaardtalen in het Nederlandse taalgebied. Voor zover ik weet is Bog Svarog daar geen van. Gelukkig heb je die autoriteit wel bij je kinderen, en toegegeven, met acht heb je al een aardig percentage van de Nederlandstaligen onder je normjurisdictie. Zeker dat je hun jouw logica en regeltjes goed hebt uitgelegd? En je hebt ze toch voorbereid op wat te doen als de wereld -- god verdoeme -- _verandert_..

Ík fínt dàd ííderén már mut spréken èn sxrèèven u dàt em wílt -- t sàu de váríásíí díí dà w èbe ér ándun. T énege dà we nódex èben ís en kònvènsíí vór de spèlíŋ. Tenè.


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> Ík fínt dàd ííderén már mut spréken èn sxrèèven u dàt em wílt -- t sàu de váríásíí díí dà w èbe ér ándun. T énege dà we nódex èben ís en kònvènsíí vór de spèlíŋ. Tenè.



Ha, Gaelic, dat heb ik altijd zo'n mooie taal gevonden!


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Ha, Gaelic, dat heb ik altijd zo'n mooie taal gevonden!


Ja, ik ook, maar zo onlogisch...


----------



## Frank06

Joannes said:


> Ík fínt dàd ííderén már mut spréken èn sxrèèven u dàt em wílt -- t sàu de váríásíí díí dà w èbe ér ándun. T énege dà we nódex èben ís en kònvènsíí vór de spèlíŋ. Tenè.


Da verstong kik ni se joeng.

Enfin, het valt me in deze en soortgelijke _threads_ op dat sommige, vooral Nederlandse DF-leden heftig reageren tegen bepaalde constructies: constructie x is "onlogisch" (wat daar dan weer mee bedoeld wordt mag Joost weten, maar het is wel een frase die steevast opduikt in deze context), of minder net, of het is niet iets wat een moedertaalspreker zou zeggen.

Ik herinner mij nog levendig dat 20 jaar of zo geleden op de Antwerpse univ een Nederlandse collega-studente mijn constructies wilde "corrigeren". [En nee, zij heeft dat geen tweede keer geprobeerd.]

Zit er iets in het Hollandse water, wordt die variatie niet besproken in het klaslokaal, staat men minder open voor variaties of wordt zulk een negatieve houding expliciet aangeleerd?

De houding tegenover de regionale verschillen verbaast mij eigenlijk meer dan de (vooral regionale) verschillen op zich...

F


----------



## Lopes

Frank06 said:


> Da verstong kik ni se joeng.
> 
> Enfin, het valt me in deze en soortgelijke _threads_ op dat sommige, vooral Nederlandse DF-leden heftig reageren tegen bepaalde constructies: constructie x is "onlogisch" (wat daar dan weer mee bedoeld wordt mag Joost weten, maar het is wel een frase die steevast opduikt in deze context), of minder net, of het is niet iets wat een moedertaalspreker zou zeggen.



Ik vind ook dat je altijd moet oppassen als je zegt dat iets fout is, of minder net oid, maar naar mijn mening is er niets mis met aangeven dat jij het niet net vind klinken, of het nooit zou gebruiken, of het nog nooit hebt gehoord. 



Frank06 said:


> Zit er iets in het Hollandse water, wordt die variatie niet besproken in het klaslokaal, staat men minder open voor variaties of wordt zulk een negatieve houding expliciet aangeleerd?



Voorzover ik me kan herinneren worden regionale variaties niet besproken op school, dus je kent ze niet tot je ze hoort. De eerste en vooral de laatste suggesties lijken me onnodig, wij Hollanders hebben potjandorie het beste kraanwater ter wereld!


----------



## ThomasK

_My two cents worth_: ik herken wel dat Nederlanders de norm menen te kennen (namelijk hun eigen norm) en van daaruit reageren op onze 'afwijkingen'. Dat vind ik ook niet leuk. Maar zij lijken soms sterker een norm-denken te hanteren, vind ik. 

Ik kan daar een historische verklaring voor suggereren, dezelfde als die die als 'steen des aanstoots' het werk - tot op bepaalde hoogte toch - inspireerde van een aantal nu bekende 50- tot 70-jarige Nederlandse auteurs, maar die lijkt eventueel 'politiek incorrect'. En dat heeft niets met zee- of kraantjeswater te maken, maar met, eh, cultuur. De culturen verschillen, tussen Noord en Zuid, ook al wil ik niet beweren dat er alleen maar verschillen bestaan. Helemaal niet, gelukkig.


----------



## Udo

Frank06 said:


> Netter? Logischer? Indien u hier geen grapje maakt, kan u ons dan uitleggen wat er netter of logischer zou zijn?


Of het wel of niet net is kan ik natuurlijk niet zeggen, dat hoort bij het presoonlijke gevoel. Maar dat het derde voorbeeld logischer is, kan ik wel uitleggen.

Beginnen we met een eenvoudige zin.
Het stuk wordt gespeeld. (niet: gespeeld wordt!) 

Nu gaan we de toekomst vormen, met zullen.
Het stuk zal worden gepeeld. De oorspronkelijke volgorde wordt niet veranderd. Het woord _zal _komt op de gewone plaats terecht. Net zoals: Ik werk - Ik zal werken.

Voor deze reden zou ik zeggen, dat de laatste zin logischer is (niet klinkt!). In dat opzicht vind ik het Nederlands heel leuk, omdat in het Duits zulke logische volgorden niet mogelijk zijn. Het voorbeeld:
Ich weiß nicht, ob das Stück noch wird werden gespielt. Is fout! jammer. Het enige juiste is alleen maar: ... gespielt werden wird, of gewoon: ... gespielt wird.
Maar dat betreft alleen de volgorde van merdere werkwoorden in één zin. Als we het over preposities en deelbare werkwoorden willen hebben, zou de echte rommel beginnen.


----------



## Joannes

Okee, en wat is daar dan logisch aan? Dat de volgorde van passief en lexicaal werkwoord dezelfde is? Misschien, maar als je het van een structureel perspectief bekijkt, staat er plots een infinitief tussen pv en voltooid deelwoord en zou *zal gespeeld worden* 'logischer' zijn..

Wat is nu het logischschst?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind communicatief gezien _zal worden gespeeld_ het meest logisch, maar wij hanteren die logica niet binnen onze zinnen, want wij bedden een deel in tussen twee delen van de tang - behalve in de dialecten, soms toch. 

Nu, de hele discussie is grotendeels onzinnig, omdat de basis van het oordeel zowat ondoorgrondelijke logica's zijn...


----------

